# how late are you in your props building?



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi , 

Was wondering if they were any of you as late as i am and how much stuff you still have to finish before the big night?

On my side,like all the preceeding years i took this off to finish my stuff.

Still on my plate:

FCG Crypt : i still have to do the final paint coat, Assamble it and mount the FCG in it.

Witch kitchen: I will setup a witch kitchen display in the first 6 feets of my garage. I have to start working on the BArs (to keep kids from entering) Witch shelf and a lot of little details.

Stirring witch 2.0 : i have to redo the whole witch frame; last years the witch was to far away from the cauldron and i has to extend the arms anormally.

Crawler withthe shiatsu massager : still setting the movement, i have to build the coffin and attach the head and arms.

My outside setup is only 1/4 done.

and none of my 1000 candy bags are done..


Time is running out, i'm running to the garage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the scariest thing I've read this morning You definitely have your work cut out for you.

We're finishing up a reaper scythe in the next couple of days - the second layer of mache should be dry by tonight so we can seal it, then on to painting.

We'll be carving our pumpkins on Wednesday because I have a choir rehearsal on Thursday and we're going to a Halloween party on Friday.

Spooky1 has started retrieving items from storage so he can plan the layout for set up on Saturday.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy left off, we need to do some final painting touches on the Zombie Grave Escape, and finalize the audio for it too.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

wow i guess i'm really late hey!! lol
I just finish painting my two side wall of the crypt. i have to finish the front and build the roof... Dry time is my worst nightmare right now.

It will be a crazy day...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok, after reading your post I now don't feel too bad about everything I still have to do. 

- PVC candles completed - at least all the ones I'll do this year. I have a few more tubes awaiting hot glue to make more next year. Definitely one of the easiest but coolest looking projects I've done.

- My witch's shelves are done and all the potion jars I'll be doing this year are done. Again, you can just keep adding to it.

- I've started setting up outside - the picket fence is up as are the cornstalks. I've dragged almost everything out of storage and into the garage. The tombstones are in the backyard until I put them up maybe tomorrow night. I've also started on the front window display.

- My paper mache witch's cauldron is looking good although is still very weak. Given the drying time of the paper mache I expect to be painting this on Saturday and then have to do a lot of work for next year in terms of thickening and strengthening the inside as it will just be a shell. Should work out though. Next year I'll build the stirring witch to go with it.

- a bunch of small stuff also got done. I've got new arms for my scarecrow as the crooked willow sticks I had at first looked good but were so brittle they disintegrated. The new ones are pine swags from Michael's and will last better.

- started the indoor decorations for the party and made good headway.

- Now the bad news. I think I've reluctantly decided that I've put it off too long and there's no way I can get the fence done for this year. I'm going to make an effort tonight and see if I can get at least 4 sections done and then do the other 4 next year.

Anyhow, that's about it so far. Lots to do (and starting to panic) I don't even want to think about the weather.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

With all of the wind and rain, along with my wife's refusal to leave the car out of the garage, I am going to have a very busy Friday and Saturday! The yard is pretty much done, but the walk through is going to be a rush to the finish. I have a few walls up on my side of the garage, but I can't get the halls finished due to the wind. Nothing is lighted yet. I'd say the garage is about 33% done. Rain all day today, kid has soccer practice tomorrow, kid has district cross country meet on Wednesday. Rain expected Thursday. Rush, rush, rush and then tear it all down!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah...did manage to update the scarecrow, and the first pumpkinrot would have been done if the pigment hadn't apparently seperated totally in the stain I was using...so I gotta apparently buy new. That just leaves the other pumpkinrot and I still have to finish the PVC internal frame for it...I'm hoping to get that done in enough time to corpse it...though I know latex carpet adhesive may not dry until Spring.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

You'll be tired by the big day but YOU CAN DO IT!!! Good luck!
I made a none flying, none cranking black light plus cheese cloth ghost for the bedroom window last night and Beside putting out my no weather proof stuff I'm Finished!
PHew!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

It turns out that trying to buy a house while building all the props etc... makes for a real time challenge! Between that and the crazy fires we had this summer I was behind the ball for a while. But I think all is well now. Almost everything is built now and all the controls seem to be working. We tested them out yesterday. The timing seems to be good on the programs. So really all that is left is to actually do the setup and decorating. I can tell you though, it hasn't been easy. The last few weeks have really been a lot of hard work. I even started in May so I would have enough time!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Due to the constant rain I have gotten for the past few days the lower part of the yard is to mushy to put in the graveyard this year and so no tombstones or fence. The mausoleum front didnt get the detail work done on it so it pretty basic but its in place in front of the doorway. It will just look better next year. Just a little more small stuff to put out and a bit more interior decorating. Party prep on friday (vegy trays, bake cookies, ect) and finish up the costume (thank goodness for fabric glue). The stirring witch, and flying ghost will go on next years list. Cold wet weather and being sick for about two months took thier toll. But what got done, got done, the rest can wait til next year. I want to keep Halloween fun and not a stress filled job.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

i just called it a day.

The only thing i managed to do today is the wall of the crypt.
Ive set it up outside and now it only missing a roof and my FCG.

tommorow i should be able to work on my props from 7 to 5 again..


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

My biggest prop is still unfinished (and secret). I have to fix the feet on batthing so he can hang without breaking, cast some clear resin baby skulls, sparya paint some roots and drybrush them, make a face of skin that been cut off, make some ears, eye lids, and random bits, finish painting firebriger, make his silk flames and attire, finish gramps dripping candle, make a custom knife, some small potion bottles, and then build an FCG puppet. then there is the set up and set dressing and lights and sound. oh yeah gotta record new voiceovers and mix em. omg!!! Shouldnt have gone to that zombie bike ride on sunday! Freakout!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Another day of prop building is just starting - 
Todays plan are :
Crypt roof and fence.
witch kitchen fence
Stirring witch frame 2.0

Let's see what will get done.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

I wouldnt be in bad shape if I'd just finish the project I've started. The problem is I keep finding more projects to pursue!!! I'll be building/setting up till the last minute I'm sure.

David :xbones:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Still have Michael Myers in electric chair, witch, murder victim, skelly in coffin and miscellanous extras to do. Weather is so crappy, almost don't want to bother with setting up anything else! Time to turn on some creepy music and get going...don't want to disappoint TOT's even though I'm bummed out this year.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one scrabling to get things done, I was really starting to doubt myself. I do have to say that the weather has really put a monkey wrench in all my plans.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah the weather is always a problem at this time of year. Here in so. Cal. the wind gets ferocious at Halloween time. We have to make everything supersturdy with sand bags and such to keep it from getting blown away. Makes fog effects and fine detail work very difficult .


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

We are quite a few strugging with time hey!

I'm half day in already and it seem that everything take longer then i planned.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Why do we do this to ourselves? LOL

I feel so much better now for running from 9 to 9 to get things done. I still had to rework the springs, frame, and trigger lines in our largest prop, hack and position 2 animatronics, fix walls, hang lights, sweep floors, while coordinating volunteers and looking after a 15 month old.

But its DONE and we open in 16 hours.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I got a stupid late start this year, and only completed one prop (skeleton). I deployed him last night after setting up the entire display, with the paint still drying and installing the eyes the same night.










(the image is dark because of the lighting in that spot, the skeleton is actually shades of grey in color)


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

got 99%of what i need and all props built.. But I only put it up for 1 day due to past vandalism. Here in Toms River, NJ we have TOT on the 30th and have the 2nd largest Halloween parade in the world on the 31st (TomsRiverHalloweenParade.com). 2 DAYS OF HALLOWEEN!!!! But I have alot of work to do all in 1 day to tear it all down later that night. The sacrifices I make to the Halloween gods lol


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL my dear fellows i aint even started digging my stuff out of the storage unit or my Garage lol i wait till week one of October then get most of it setup in less then 2 days my crazy neighbor set is stuff up on september 8.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

I've just started to think about our setup, I finished 3 bucky lids, thats it. We wont be able to do much until we come back from vacation in mid Oct. We are going to Disney to enjoy their version of Halloween and Universal Studios for Halloween Horror Nights!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Quit talking about the time! I hate the stress, and I promised my wife I would be done before Oct 30 so that we can have a Halloween party on Saturday. AAAAAAAAAH! At least my cauldron creep is done. He just needs to learn his lines.


----------

